# Jean Rogister



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

At the advice of our friend "Head Case" I have downloaded the composers 6th Quartet, and after a quick run through my opinion is that it is a very fine work. Am I correct in that it was composed in 1925? Quartetfore


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The liner notes on the cypres records site says 1928, cf.

http://www.cypres-records.com Rogister String Quartets 2+6

Haven´t heard any of his works, but the positive recommendations has certainly stimulated an interest in this composer. Jean Cras is another one of his contemporaries apparently worth investigating.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information. Quartetfore.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Definitely Joen - worthwhile hearing (once I get my act together!)

I tend to go along the lines of what the Cypres Records tell us.

Quartetfore - you might be interested to see what has happened to Jean Rogister's viola:

https://www.analekta.com/en/album/Viola-D-Amore-Telemann-Biber-Graupner-Bach-Milandre-Petzold.587.html


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Interesting! The music on this recording is not my "cup of tea", but our Classical radio stations (New York City area) play a a great deal of Telemann during the day.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah ... not mine either. I'm not a huge baroque fan, unless it's harpsichord. 

I thought it was just interesting, seeing the fate of Jean Rogister's viola. I wonder what he would think, knowing that his viola went on to play the very baroque music which he had left behind!


----------

